# AAE Free Flyte Elite or Spigarelli Spigua?



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

KISS
My motto.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

What are you suggesting?



fmoss3 said:


> KISS
> My motto.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Regular Free Flyte. Or Gabriel if you want the most esthetically pleasing plus metric. The Spig wire is too thick to tune well for me and severalothers. 

Personally I'd rather imperial since everything else on my bow/tab is imperial. Unfortunately I now have a metric rest, so I'm stuck carrying both.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm going for a regular Spig ZT and will see how I get on with that. Affordable and easy to get. I was put of the Gabriel by the set up issues and difficulty using it when tuning new arrows. I'd rather not have to remove rests and swap things around to get bows/arrows basically tuned and then have to put the Gabriel back on and then set that up. Maybe in the future, but for now a regular magnetic rest seemed the better option.

Thanks for your advice everyone


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Not sure which Gabriel you're looking at but you can simply buy the "regular" style of rest from them. Works like the ZT but far better built (I've had 2 ZTs fail in the same spot).


----------



## smcginnis (Dec 11, 2010)

Love my AAE!


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_AAE Free Flyte Elite w/ Beiter Plunger.















_


----------

